# Need help for 100



## phopkins (Apr 29, 2009)

I am cooking for our Kentucky Derby party this Saturday and need some guidance on portion sizes.  We will have 50 couples ranging in age from 30-70 and the party will be between 2-3 hours long.  Menu is below.  I will have more than enough meat which I plan on sending some home with folks who enjoy it.  The sides is where I am getting stumped!  How many servings per pound should I figure?

3 meats - 4 pulled pork shoulders, 2 spiral cut hams and 2 whole briskets

4 sides - potato salad, coleslaw, baked beans and Burgoo stew.

Thanks,

Hoppy


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 29, 2009)

Try this. Hope it helps


----------



## phopkins (Apr 29, 2009)

I have that program and it is wonderful but I am having a hard time figuring out # of portions per lb for the sides.  Right now I have plugged in 5 servings per lb for the sides since there are 4 plus 3 meats?  

Hoppy


----------

